# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour !

## unamiopoil

Bonjour à tous !

Je me présente, je m'appelle Alizée. J'ai 20 ans et je suis étudiante vétérinaire à Madrid. Je suis l'humaine de 6 chats, un chien et deux chevaux, tous des sauvetages et je suis également famille d'accueil. 

Depuis toute petite, les animaux font partis de ma vie...et j'ai choisi de leur dédier la mienne !  :: 


Depuis, je pense, mes 12 ans, je traine sur ce forum. Je pense qu'il a fortement contribué à ma vocation ! A mes 18 ans, je suis devenue bénévole dans un refuge et, il y a bientôt 1 an, j'ai quitté la France pour aller vivre dans la province de Madrid pour mes études. Là-bas, j'ai été confrontée à la dure réalité du monde animal... Galgo, Podenco, une multitude de chiens errants, des colonies de chats qui s'agrandissent chaque année sans que "personne" ne bougent... Nos pauvres poilus ne sont vraiment pas épargnés. Alors, je me suis dit qu'il fallait que j'essaye d'apporter ma pierre à l'édifice. Je suis devenue famille d'accueil et j'ai fait de superbes rencontres : des personnes formidables qui avec de petits moyens, essayent de changer les choses.

Mon rêve de gosse, c'était de monter mon association et en février 2019, mon association (mon bébé hahaha) a vu le jour : Un Ami O'Poil.  ::  


Au plaisir de papoter avec vous tous !  ::

----------


## ClaireMontana

Super ton idée d'asso ! 
J'ai découvert la réalité des galgos quand j'ai étudié en espagne aussi.

----------


## phacélie

Bravo pour ton parcours et ton asso, et bienvenue!  :Smile:

----------

